# Sunfish length to weight conversion



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I just ran across the figures for converting the length of a sunfish to lbs. The formula is (length x length x length) / 1200. That means it would take a 10.5 inch sunfish to make 1 lb. 
Or
For the Katfishman

Sunfish length to use conversion:

4"-5" = cut bait

5"-6" = live bait

7" and beyond = frying pan


----------

